# Hooked me a Goat!



## CocoNUT (Aug 3, 2012)

Ok...so my little doeling did a VERY goat-like thing.  yesterday we got home to find her 'caught' on an "s"hook - almost like a fish.  The "s" hook was on a chain in the barn - and I believe she started "feeling around" with her mouth and got caught on it.  The hook had NOT gone through her cheek, and I was able to back her off of it, but her cheek had gotten stretched out. She's been eating and and drinking (albeit drooling out of that side) fine since.  

Well upon checking on her today, her cheek is hard.  I'm assuming it's swelling - there was no puncture that I was ever able to find.  (NO bleeding or anything.)  She's eating and drinking fine, bleating like nobody's business and chasing her brother around.  

Any advice on what I should do? Like I said - she's eating and drinking fine. Just watch it?  Is the hardening 'normal'? 

Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 3, 2012)

Have you checked the inside of her mouth to be sure there are no punctures? Is her Tetanus up to date? 

I would give her a shot of Banamine to help with swelling.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 3, 2012)

We had the same thing happen, only through the doe's eyelid.  It looked like it was through her eyeball at first, I nearly fainted.

We have since removed all S hooks from the goat's area....:/


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Aug 3, 2012)

*I had the same thing happen to my goat!!! She actually pulled a bungee cord THROUGH her fence from the adjoining pen!!! Mine DID however get all the way THROUGH her cheek. I flushed it out really well with iodine water, but it still swelled up and abscessed.  I had to keep flushing it and it healed just fine afterwards.*


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 3, 2012)

Maybe a tetanus shot would be a good idea and if it looks at all like it is getting infected, I'd say a round of antibiotics.  Was there any actual puncture that you can see though of was it just lodged in her mouth?  

Oh and @ Rolls and WMR...I just got the heebie jeebie shudders reading that.     OW!!!!


----------



## CocoNUT (Aug 4, 2012)

Flora is the white goat in the background.  You can see hwo her left cheek is stretched out. 






Roll Farms....OMG! I couldn't imagine how FREAKED out I'd be if I came out to the barn and saw that! 
Pearce Pastures - no...it did not go through her cheek. But she did manage to stretch out her cheek! I probably would've passed out if it had gone through her cheek.  She was drinking this afternoon and seems to be less painful this evening than she was this morning.  

I'm making sure she's still getting her liquids and probiotics.  She's been ruminating. I'm keeping my eye on her and watching her closely.


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 4, 2012)

Glad she is okay...and thank you all for posting...after reading this thread I've gone to check for S hooks and bungie cord hooks before my sheep do this!  Love BYH and the people willing to share experiences...good and bad...we all learn!  There should be a "group hug" smilie on here!


----------

